
Ask HN: Does your employer let you choose your gear? - gusmd
I&#x27;m a Software Developer in a ~1k employees company here. I&#x27;ve recently tried to ask my employer to buy me a nicer, mechanical keyboard -- I currently work on the cheap membrane Dell keyboard that came with the PC. Although my boss said yes, I had to go through IT, which promptly denied my request for a $50 keyboard (their &quot;standard&quot; is $25 for keyboard + mouse). They said I was welcome to procure my own keyboard and bring it to the office, however.<p>So I would like to ask HN: does your employer let you choose your workstations and accessories? Is there a set budget? Saying the name of companies that do let employees pick their hardware would be very helpful too.
======
cauterized
Yes. Each new employee is asked what sort of hardware they want and if it's
within reason for their position they get it. That includes computer, keyboard
and mouse, and external monitors. I also got a hydraulic sit-stand desk.

(What laptop is within reason for a data scientist and for a copy editor is
somewhat different, but I haven't heard of anyone having their requests
rejected - we each were hired with the expectation that we're capable of
acting like mature adults.)

Compared to a salary, a disability claim, or just the plain loss of
productivity of an employee who's out sick with back pain or can't type easily
because of RSI... even high end equipment is totally worth it for any sane
company. IT has probably already wasted more of your salary in time spent
discussing the matter than it would cost to just buy the damn keyboard.

That said, in companies with a dedicated IT function, IT is usually considered
a cost center and has strict budgets for things like workstation hardware. You
may do better to figure out what the real objection is on their end.

------
brianwawok
Have had jobs let me pick a pile of parts,build a PC, install OS of my choice.
Had jobs where I got a company issued windows Dell and no choices.

You should give devs freedom. Make them happy.

------
Spooky23
Depends on a bunch of factors.

My employer only accommodates stuff like this if you have a medical issue
that's been documented. They adopted this after getting sued over some ADA
nonsense.

We do buy good machines for programmers, and refresh after 24 months.

------
chrisbennet
If it's important, I bring my own. For me personally, the keyboard, mouse and
monitors _are_ important.

Sounds like it's time to find a company that views you as more than a
glorified typist.

------
cjbprime
Yes, can spend up to a few thousand US$ on whatever you want.

